
GreatPeople Is Looking for a Senior Developer/Social Geek/Coding Ace/New Friend - per_rundblom
http://greatpeopleapp.com/greatpeople-is-looking-for-a-senior-developersocial-geekcoding-acenew-friend/
======
daly
Ah, how times seem to change. My primary criteria for a hire is "they get the
job done". All I ever want is someone who can take a task and finish it
properly. Most tasks are not about age ('senior developer'), social ability
('social geek'), friendship ('new friend') or even about 'just the code'
('coding ace'). They have a range of aspects including design, organization,
communication, documentation, testing, packaging, shipping,etc.

All that matters is 'they get the job done'. I've worked with people I
couldn't stand but they got the job done. And I've been friends with people
who couldn't finish making coffee. Given a choice, I want to work with the job
finishers. When I hear them say "I'll do that", I have absolute confidence I
don't have to think about it again.

Unless you're creating a social club for senior citizens, you're missing the
point of work.

~~~
mtmail
Senior developer describes job experience not age. I know people with 'senior
developer' or 'senior system administrator' as job title who were 21 with two
years of experience. I translate that to about 2+ years of relevant
experience.

